# Michael Drejka, who invoked 'stand your ground' defense in shooting of unarmed man, found guilty of manslaughter



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/michael-d...g-unarmed-025715170--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Based on my _99% ignorance_ of the details, manslaughter seems apt. When the unarmed man stepped back, the armed man was reasonably expected to believe that he had stopped the attack. "Reasonably" is a concept with a lot of elastic in it, but the jury's decision falls within it.

The judge's instructions to the jury usually attempt to qualify the term "reasonable doubt", but the attempt has to fail; "reasonable" varies with the mind wrestling with it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Update: Sentencing: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/stand-gro...-20-years-155500635--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Drejka was already parked and was bitching at the girlfriend of the man he shot about being in a handicapped spot. The soon to be dead guy objected to having his girl treated rudely and gave Drejka a shove. That's when the tiny lawyer in his head yelled "Green light! Kill the mean black man!"
I think a murder verdict would be just.

GW


----------

